# Lucky Craft lure ???



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Has anyone used the Lucky Craft lure? It bends in the middle looks like a rapala and costs something like $15/lure. If so how was it is it worth $15


----------



## ONE LEGGER

I SEEN 1 OF THEM TYPES OF LURES AND WONDER THE SAME THING. I DO MOST OF MY FISHIN CAUSE I LIKE TO EAT THE FISH. I LIKE LAKE FISHIN OR DO YOU THINK RIVER FISHIN IS BETTER FOR THE TASTE


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

WELL I GUESS IT IS ALL IN WHAT KIND OF BEER YOU USE. :beer:


----------



## Bagman

I have a Lucky Craft Live Pointer. I found mine on ebay for about $12...this is a $20 model at Scheels. Very lifelike action in the water and Ive caught several fish with it...even had the thing break off but I got lucky and recovered it. I cant say I feel its THAT much better than the old reliable Bomber Long A (about $6) that it is comparable to. Nice lures but a tad overpriced to be sure.


----------



## jamesavp

I own a few lucky craft baits and I love them. Wish they were a little cheaper but I will pay the price for them. One reason they cost more is that they come with gamakatsu hooks on them. I don't have to replace the hooks on them like I do on other crank baits. The most important thing about the Lucky craft is that they swim well and are tuned right out of the box. I cant tell you how many bomber cranks I buy just don't swim strait out of the box. I will pay the extra bucks for this too. Why not just tune those cheaper lures, well I don't think I should have to. If a seller is going to make a lure I expect them to be tuned. Some of them no matter how much I tune will not swim right. This is only my opinion. I am not saying I don't like bomber b/c I own a lot of bomber cranks too but in my experience I have better luck with Lucky Craft. The Lucky Craft company knows that if you spend 15-20 dollars on a lure it better swim well right out of the box.

Lucky Craft = The best hooks, Detailed design, and Ready to go right out of the Box.

The last time I fished one was for small mouth throwing towards the rocks, could'nt keep them off it. It takes guts to throw 15-20 dollar lure right at the rocks and cranking hard.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Nice lures but overpriced. Cheaper baits will catch fish too. As for tuning, I have had to tune Lucky Craft baits from time to time, as well as cheaper models. Not sure why thats a big deal, takes just a min. or so.


----------



## jamesavp

The Pointer series from lucky craft are very good. The suspending pointers are the best and everyone should have a lure like it in their tackle box. As for the one with the segmented body, I wouldn't pay the extra money for that but I would get a pointer with out the segments. The best for me is a white one used during colder months. the suspending action and working really slow triggers bites from fish in the cold water. The pause is the most important, just let it sit for 5 to 10 seconds then give it a slight jerk. You don't have to buy Lucky craft though, rapala makes a husky jerk sus minnow or Xseries and there are plenty other companys that make pretty good jerkbaits. 
with lucky craft you are paying for detail, the best hooks and great action. just hope you dont lose it to a big northern. I have lost a few lures to these giants.


----------



## jamesavp

I'm not opposed to cheap crank baits, but If I have to tune a lure for 20 to 30 casts to get it to swim right strait out of the box, I'd rather not. I know how to tune cranks and as for Lucky craft I have to tune them from time to time because the bass just knock the piss out of it. There are many other brands I like, Some include the speed trap, and Cordell big O. These are cheaper and are highly effective. There are some baits that can't be tuned at all right out of the box, (defects). It doesn't matter how much they are. The big thing when using cranks is confidence. I'd rather everyone not buy the same crank bait I'm using because it will be something different than what everyone else is throwing. Just ask Rick Clunn and he will tell you. 
Not as much of a problem in ND because there are not as many bass fisherman here but in the south (Florida) everyone is bass fishing. Fishing pressure becomes an issue. Can't wait till next season.


----------

